# Over ripe grapes?



## Adame (Aug 25, 2013)

What are the disadvantages of letting your grapes get to ripe?


----------



## Deezil (Aug 26, 2013)

They lose acidity, which alters the flavor of the grape and pushes the winemaker into adding acids to help the finished product find some kind of balance.. But that balance can be hard to find because alongside losing the acidity, over-ripe grapes also contain more sugars which ends in a higher alcohol level..

High alcohol, low acidity - and the winemaker strives for balance.
Not a very helpful start.

Then theres the actual flavor differences, even after balancing
It's just not the same


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 26, 2013)

That and mold tastes like crap


----------



## Deezil (Aug 27, 2013)

mmadmikes1 said:


> That and mold tastes like crap





Nice to see ya, Mike


----------



## Adame (Aug 28, 2013)

What if you are growing hybrid grapes that are high in acid and low on sugar. Lacrosse, Foch, Catawba,


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 28, 2013)

Sometimes they need some serious manipulation to bring down the acid. Blending with another grape lower in acid is also a good idea.


----------



## spaniel (Aug 29, 2013)

Adame said:


> What if you are growing hybrid grapes that are high in acid and low on sugar. Lacrosse, Foch, Catawba,



Let them hang as long as you can. I took down my Foch last weekend, 21 Brix and pH 3.3. Perfectly manageable with a MLF.


----------



## Adame (Aug 30, 2013)

Foch 3.2 ph 1-1.1 TA. Lacrosse 3.2-3.4 ph 1.1 TA. Current levels. Still hanging.


----------

